# Couple spring break trips



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Had last week off and was able to squeeze in the few trips to the river. First trip was sucker gigging on a couple nice creeks off yellow, we were able to stick a few nice ones and seen several more big ones that eluded was that night. They fried up real nice and made a great meal. Next trip was to upper BW for bass, it was slow for the most part but we did manage to boat a few nice bass on jigs and topwater. We saved the best trip for yesterday on Shoal river, we caught 15 or so good keeper bass and lost a couple more good ones. There wasn't one dink in the bunch, just a bunch of fat spotted bass for the most part. Jigs, topwater, spinnerbaits and swimbaits were the ticket. We didn't keep a bass just out for fun...So after a good week on the river its now back to the grind.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice healthy-looking bass.

Before I saw the last pic, I was thinking you were gigging flounder or frogs. Wrong on both counts.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

haha, yeah sucker giggging, we did see some big frogs though.


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

jcoss15 said:


> haha, yeah sucker giggging, we did see some big frogs though.


How do they eat?

My uncle always talked about gigging and netting suckers on Holmes Creek way back in the day.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

They're good if cleaned correctly, scale them, then fillet them out, then gash them with a series of cuts about 1/4" apart all the way down the fillet then come back across the cuts with a couple length wise cuts to properly gash the fish. This breaks up all the little bones in them, then fry them hot until good and done. Its the same way you clean a jackfish.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Shoal at 85 or 90? I have been wanting to launch at 90 and fish between the RR and I10. Would like to set some bush hooks, but am not sure if I can because the park closes too early and I don't want to get a ticket.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> Shoal at 85 or 90? I have been wanting to launch at 90 and fish between the RR and I10. Would like to set some bush hooks, but am not sure if I can because the park closes too early and I don't want to get a ticket.


 90, I think the park closing deal is just for all the people who loiter around the boat ramp and sandbar and those who hang out in their car. We have catfished and camped down there a bunch of times without any trouble. Don't quote me on that, but its never been a problem for us.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

*3/31 trip*

Slow trip this morning only two bass, this was the best...


----------

